# help with jd 318



## 18302 (Jul 14, 2010)

I just got a 87 jd 318 m00318x427333,would like to know were does the shock for the shift leaver hook up on the bottom side?the shock is just hanging from the top and i do not see any brackets to bolt the bottom on,thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. If you give me a little time, I'll scan that info from my manual and send it along to you........ Let me know if you're still interested...... Chris


----------



## 18302 (Jul 14, 2010)

yess chris still interested,thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

18302 said:


> yess chris still interested,thanks


I assume you mean the hydrostatic control lever...............Here is some info for you. If you need more, I can delve deeper for you. Hope this helps.


----------

